# What .40 cal pistol should I buy?



## Raggtoppz (May 22, 2019)

Looking for opinions on .40 pistols. Need a bigger gun, no small compact. I like all 3 of my finger to fit nicely on the grip. What should I get?? Thanks y'all


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

I have a PX4 Compact in .40 cal and really like it, also have a G-22. Both are reliable and great shooters.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Step One: Go to your local gun store.
Step Two: "Try on" every pistol they've got. If they have a rental range, shoot as many as you can.
Step Three: As you try and shoot, take lots of careful notes.
Step Four: Go home, review your notes, think a lot, and then make your decision.

Whatever pistol fits and satisfies me, won't fit and satisfy you.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

My favorite .40 S&W pistol is the SIG P229 and there have been some outstanding deals in recent years on police trade-ins and certified pre-owned (CPO) P229 and P226 pistols in .40 S&W.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I have two .40 cal. handguns. One is a Beretta 96FS Centurion, and the other is a Sig P250C. 

I like one as well as the other. I have abnormally large hands. Both of the above fit them well.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

If your intent is in-the-home defense, be aware that .40S&W handguns are _deafening_ indoors.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Two softest shooting 40 cal handguns I have ever shot... Beretta PX4 (fullsize) and a Beretta 96. The PX4 is the only 40 I have ever owned over the years. Softest shooting 40 I have tried, but the Beretta 96 is almost as soft shooting.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

hillman said:


> If your intent is in-the-home defense, be aware that .40S&W handguns are _deafening_ indoors.


Sho nuff. I stick with 9mm


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

If you think .40 S&W is too loud, you should definitely stay away from 357 SIG (or 357 Magnum, for that matter).

Actually, I shoot .40 S&W and 9 mm Luger at the same session at indoor ranges all the time, using hearing protection, of course. I have not noticed any great difference between the report of the two different calibers when shooting them out of pistols with similar barrel lengths. But next time I do, I will play close attention to see if I can detect a significant difference.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

pblanc said:


> If you think .40 S&W is too loud, you should definitely stay away from 357 SIG (or 357 Magnum, for that matter).
> 
> Actually, I shoot .40 S&W and 9 mm Luger at the same session at indoor ranges all the time, using hearing protection, of course. I have not noticed any great difference between the report of the two different calibers when shooting them out of pistols with similar barrel lengths. But next time I do, I will play close attention to see if I can detect a significant difference.


I'm going to guess that you don't wear hearing protection 'around the house'. There may not be time to employ it when the scumbag comes. The 40 has the rep. I fired one round of 40 at an _outdoor_ range, from a Ruger SR40c, without muffs; I have no plans to do that again.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

hillman said:


> If your intent is in-the-home defense, be aware that .40S&W handguns are _deafening_ indoors.


Pretty much any cartridge is gonna be loud indoors. In my opinion .40 Cal has just a little more pop than a nine and not that much difference regarding how loud the report is. .45 .40 and 9mm are all about the same to me. Perhaps if you're talking .357 magnum, 357 Sig, 44 magnum, well another matter on the decibel scale..


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm a Glock fan. I've owned Sigarms & HK USP 40's & they're also great. But I feel less recoil with the Glock; probably due to the polymer frame flexing.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

There are instruments that can measure the sonic impact of the pow. Among the 9 Luger-40 S&W-45ACP trio, the 45 has the lowest pow power and the 40 the highest, so say them-that's -in-the-know.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I own HK USP 40, Springfield XDS 40, XD40 3" and 4" Mod 2's, Charter Arms Pitbull 40 revolver, Walther PPX 40, and Taurus PT-140 G2C 40. The HK is great, the best I think. XD40 Mod 2 4" was a great bargain. THe XDS and Taurus are too small for your purpose, love the Taurus.
AIM surplus currently has used G-22, both Gen 3 and 4, for sale $300 each, they have unissued (Darn near new) Gen 4 for $389 with three magazines.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I would hate the report of either 327 federals that I have, or my short barreled 40 revolver on my bedstand for that matter. I guess the solution is to sleep outdoors, but even then if you don't have hearing protection and a gun goes off it is deafening, that's why people yell in firefights, they are trying to communicate over the noise and confusion.


----------



## Longhorn1986 (Dec 22, 2017)

denner12 said:


> I have a PX4 Compact in .40 cal and really like it, also have a G-22. Both are reliable and great shooters.


I second the Px4 Compact. It's my only .40 (more of a .45 guy), but it is a great shooter and very accurate


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

pblanc said:


> My favorite .40 S&W pistol is the SIG P229 and there have been some outstanding deals in recent years on police trade-ins and certified pre-owned (CPO) P229 and P226 pistols in .40 S&W.


I had a SG P226, in .40s&w. I found it to handle the snappy .40 cal. quite well. It had the heft to soak up that recoil, I never carried it because it was just too heavy for that to me. I have also shot my Son's S&W M&P in .40, and it was fine as well.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ammo brand, caliber and barrel length can all play a factor in loudness.

But, I have fired 9mm indoors without ear protection before. It was not TOO bad.

I used to have a comped 45 ACP 1911 that was SO loud. It was always the loudest gun at the range. I never used that gun for defensive purposes. Way too loud.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

I have plenty of 9mm for defense and range use and I really don't need another caliber.
That being said if I was looking for a .40 I would look at the new Smith&Wesson revolver that will handle .40 and 10mm.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Shipwreck said:


> ...I have fired 9mm indoors without ear protection before. It was not TOO bad....


_*Don't do that!*_
Hearing aids are very expensive.
(Ask me how I know.)


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

What did you just say?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> _*Don't do that!*_
> Hearing aids are very expensive.
> (Ask me how I know.)


Trust me, I do not plan to do it again.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Personally, I would prefer the S&W M&P .40 full sized myself. Great shooting pistol.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

Well I carry my Taurus PT-140 G2C regularly now, but it has a external safety, and my Wife has asked me to carry a gun without a external safety in case she needs to use the gun. Yes she could train a little with my Taurus, she could, yes she could. She could. So I ordered the new Springfield XDS Mod 2 in 40, it was released last week.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

HK VP 40, Sig P229, Glock G23, CZ 75 P-06. Not necessarily in that order. Whichever one feels and suits you best.


----------



## bertha01 (Sep 21, 2018)

I have a PX4 Compact in .40 cal ...very nicely


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

If there is a stronger barrel lockup better designed than the PX4 series to handle the .40cal cartridge, please let me know. Ultra reliable, soft shooting and dead nuts accurate, for sure.............Just sayin, and yes, I dig the bat wings.


----------

